# Pygmy Marmoset DWA or Not



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Just a quick question i have been looking into getting a pygmy marmoset for some time and been doing lots of reaserch for its care and diet needs the mian thing i would like to know is 

would i need a DWAL to keep this type of animal 

cheers 

Andy


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

This question came up before. Did a quick search and apparently you dont need a license for Pygmys. Try speaking to Anthony on this forum.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

You don't need a license to keep either commons or pygmy marmies. But they should be kept in pairs not singular.


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend anyone keep primates, unless it's your life passion and you are prepared to dedicate most of your life to it just don't bother. You can't just decide one day that you want a monkey and walk into the hobby like you can with snakes. Primates have very specific psychological needs and stimulation, the difficulty of raising one in captivity is at the top of the tree along with lions, elephants and other exotic mammals because of this. Although I hate how the DWA is structured the lack of restriction on attaining these animals is absurd.

In my opinion don't bother, you couldn't of done your research very well asking such basic questions, people asking this sort of thing should be rejected immediately from keeping them. Hate to sound harsh but it's true.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

i have respect for what you have sed there i can divote 100% of my time as i work from home fair do i could have found out if it was on the dwa so that is my bad i am not just walking into this like a snake or somthing and yes i would get a pair as i would like them to also socialise with there own kind i have a the option of having to enclosers 

1. a spare room witch is aprrox 10ft wide by 15ft long 
2. a back graden were i could build a huge enlcoser and provide enrichment for the animal 

i know this is no walk in the park for sure 

my next step of my plan is find some breeders here or aborad were i can talk to them and my be even vist them so i am willing to travel very far to gather all the information i can and then make a informed choice weather this is for me or not 

i do aplogise for my spellings


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Few small monkeys require DWA papers.

Even a pair is substandard for Marms.
Your house will stink if you house them indoors. A large laboratory setting with some of the best air conditioning units in the country failed to keep the air clean enough to get close to their sleeping box without wearing a mask.

Outdoor enclosures though better will not be enough. They'll require a bit more cover from the elements. Then you have to think about making the enclosure secure enough to prevent escapes and theft - aswell as make the enclosure accessable for you and monkey alike.

I'm not trying to say your not equiped for monkeys - but maybe you could try Sugar Gliders.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Robbie said:


> Few small monkeys require DWA papers.
> 
> Even a pair is substandard for Marms.
> Your house will stink if you house them indoors. A large laboratory setting with some of the best air conditioning units in the country failed to keep the air clean enough to get close to their sleeping box without wearing a mask.
> ...



a very valid point about having indoors with the smell and that i am lucky that i have a massive garden i know for sure then legth of the graden is around 40ft long and the width is around 20ft give or take also when it would come to the encloser i would be doing a lot of reasech and desings and talking to others were it can be improved or changed 

and yes i was looking at sugar gliders to they are very qute 

the time frame i have gave myslef for all this is around 18months to 2 years the reason i have this time scale is i think with in this time i would have done as much reasch as i can for its needs and well fair but i may be wrong and exstened it


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

steveyruss said:


> I wouldn't recommend anyone keep primates, unless it's your life passion and you are prepared to dedicate most of your life to it just don't bother. You can't just decide one day that you want a monkey and walk into the hobby like you can with snakes. Primates have very specific psychological needs and stimulation, the difficulty of raising one in captivity is at the top of the tree along with lions, elephants and other exotic mammals because of this. Although I hate how the DWA is structured the lack of restriction on attaining these animals is absurd.
> 
> In my opinion don't bother, you couldn't of done your research very well asking such basic questions, people asking this sort of thing should be rejected immediately from keeping them. Hate to sound harsh but it's true.


I totaly agree these animals should not be kept as pets,and certainally not singularly, and if you have researched them how come you have to ask such a simple question. And I certainally wouldent recomend keeping them indoors,the smell is horrendous and they should not be cooped up in a small room


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

retic lover said:


> I totaly agree these animals should not be kept as pets,and certainally not singularly, and if you have researched them how come you have to ask such a simple question. And I certainally wouldent recomend keeping them indoors,the smell is horrendous and they should not be cooped up in a small room



The reason i asked the question is becuase i have had conficliting information about it 

my local pet shop told me i would need a dwa and also another reptile shop sed i need a dwa 

and on here it sed you wouldt i have also had some once i would need a liesence called a wildlife liesence 

so as you can see i have some conflicting information so i made a thread here to ask if i would need a dwa as i would have thought the dwa liesence holders might have had some information on this matter 

i do aplogise for asking suck a basic question but i wanted to get the information right before doing any more substancal reaserch into this animal needs


----------



## nip99 (Jun 24, 2008)

i think the fact that your asking these types of questions is a good way to getting an understanding of how to keep these,it's better than going somewhere,buying them and then finding out how hard they can be,people should help not question your capabilities,this web site should be to help educate not criticize


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

nip99 said:


> i think the fact that your asking these types of questions is a good way to getting an understanding of how to keep these,it's better than going somewhere,buying them and then finding out how hard they can be,people should help not question your capabilities,this web site should be to help educate not criticize


Thank you very much for that i didt exspect the reasponse i was going to get but evrey one is entiltied to there viwes and they must have there viwe of me allready 

Thank you nip99 for some kind words


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

Crikey Andy... you and the fmily are going to have to live in the shed yourr house is getting as bad as mine lol.

Keep me in mind if you go down the gliders roue  
Poweder blue rats arrive beginning of July :whistling2:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

well i dont mind having the shed lol ill have a nice little wendey house set up for me and the oh and the little one lol let me know when your blues arrive i would love to come and see them


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok will do matey


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

xxstaggyxx said:


> Just a quick question i have been looking into getting a pygmy marmoset for some time and been doing lots of reaserch for its care and diet needs the mian thing i would like to know is


I'am not sure if Pygmys are like commons but the commons can be right little B****** when they want to, the other day their I went up to observe them and I noticed one was about to jump on me so I let it because I thought it was the young female who is really quite soft but it turned out to be one of her brother and the little f***** came up and scratched my face then ran away :censor:. They can be evil when they want to be.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I hand raised a pygmy that had been neglected by it's mother in the very early weeks of its life. Very friendly. Dare I say 'tame'. Not too long before the animal was due to be sent elsewhere he crawled up my neck and dug his teeth into my ear.

I'd never truely trust a primate.

Pygmy Marms seem to be soppy when food (especially live) is involved. 
Commons I find to be far more placid, though with their slightly larger size and finding they thrive better in larger open enclosures - they're harder to come by. Probably for the best I imagine.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I just did a little google of them & saw a picture of two chilling on someones fingers... Is that real??

If so CUUTTEEE!!


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

nip99 said:


> i think the fact that your asking these types of questions is a good way to getting an understanding of how to keep these,it's better than going somewhere,buying them and then finding out how hard they can be,people should help not question your capabilities,this web site should be to help educate not criticize


Exactly, asking questions should not ban you from keeping an animal. It should be the opposite. Its attitudes that come off harsh for asking questions that causes a lot of problems here and questions that should have been asked go unanswered and THATS where the problems come from.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

they r CUTE :flrt::flrt:, me jealous....no....:whistling2:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

At least you're asking questions before you jump in feet first.
I find it amusing when members (who I assume..) privately keep primates try so very hard to discourage others from doing so.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

i have a friend whos shop went bust and he was selling his pair with 2 baby for 800 with this massive cage thing . and you dont need a license


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

stacy said:


> i have a friend whos shop went bust and he was selling his pair with 2 baby for 800 with this massive cage thing . and you dont need a license


How massive exactly was this 'cage'?
A group (There would need to be an established group of these if they bred in captivity) would need a bloody big cage!


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

and £800 is VERY VERY cheap for Pygmy's, I know a zoo that are on the look out for more so if they are still for sale drop me a pm with contact details and i'll pass them on.. 
owen


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

15ft long 6ft wide 6ft high , with loads of shelfs and trees and boxes from what i remember was nice but they were right nasty


----------



## igrith (Jan 3, 2009)

take a look on youtube at them. I've always dreamed of having one but they are horrible little monsters when you look into it. not what you expect! They have a nasty bite and they happyly smash your house.


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

Caz said:


> At least you're asking questions before you jump in feet first.
> I find it amusing when members (who I assume..) privately keep primates try so very hard to discourage others from doing so.


 
To be fair they probably dont even keep primates, just think they know everything!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

rc10andy said:


> To be fair they probably dont even keep primates, just think they know everything!


I'm not too sure if this ^ would include me. Don't think I've said anything to blast the guy who opened the thread however I have kept primates. So I think what I've to say is at least just.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

stacy said:


> i have a friend whos shop went bust and he was selling his pair with 2 baby for 800 with this massive cage thing . and you dont need a license


£800 for pygmys? Are you sure they're not commons as that is very cheap! 



Robbie said:


> I'm not too sure if this ^ would include me. Don't think I've said anything to blast the guy who opened the thread however I have kept primates. So I think what I've to say is at least just.


Same here! Tamarins and lemurs . We don't have the Tams anymore but we do still have ring tailed lemurs and they had two gorgeous babies on Mothers day :2thumb:


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

perhaps direct any dwal questions to your council as i am sure they will tell you if they are on the list as they would be the issuing body. regards mark


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

glidergirl said:


> Same here! Tamarins and lemurs . We don't have the Tams anymore but we do still have ring tailed lemurs and they had two gorgeous babies on Mothers day :2thumb:


Oh ace. What pecies of Tamarins particularly?
I've only had a few years of the larger macaques namely Cynomolgus and Rhesus but I've had quite alot of hands on with the Marms!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

We had a pair each of S. oedipus, S. labiatus, and S. midas. The labitus are mad little things, but in my opinion, far more interesting to keep than the others. They are so lively, they're known to be aggressive but ours were lovely, they'd sit on your shoulder and do daft things like trying to hook your phone out of your pocket! They were great. :2thumb:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

And we've just bred our Nycticebus coucang :whistling2:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

glidergirl said:


> We had a pair each of S. oedipus, S. labiatus, and S. midas. The labitus are mad little things, but in my opinion, far more interesting to keep than the others. They are so lively, they're known to be aggressive but ours were lovely, they'd sit on your shoulder and do daft things like trying to hook your phone out of your pocket! They were great. :2thumb:


LOL tell me about it! One particularly nasty Cyno stole my keys and left me locked in the cheaning pen when she bolted into the heights!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

glidergirl said:


> And we've just bred our Nycticebus coucang :whistling2:


:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:

N


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Nerys said:


> :no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:
> 
> N


Indeed! :2thumb:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Piccies in the exotic mammal section.


----------

